# where's the stripers



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

hey guys,just signed up.i was wondering,when do the stripers come back into the beach in the fall?also when do the false albacore come in?any help would be appreciated.thanks


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings kev!

False albacore have been caught around the north Jersey inlet jetties for the last two weeks, making fly fishermen and light tackle finatics very happy. They'll be around as long as the bait stays - although this week's full moon may signal the start of the peanut bunker run (finger mulet are already being spotted in the surf....)

The stripers are still to the north, although a few in the 15-25 lb range were reportedly caught in Raritan Bay. Water has to drop way below the current 71 degrees before the big fish get the urge to move south.

There are "schoolies" and the odd 8 to 10 lb fish in the back bays and hanging around the jetties. just remember the new regs apply....


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks jake.do the albacore hit the surf down south in the fall?i heard that from someone and wanted to try it.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings kev!

I've done a lot of fishing in south Jersey, and I've never seen or heard of false albacore being caught from the surf. We've caught plenty off party boats from 3 to 20 miles out, usually accompanying big blues. Of course, that doesn't mean it can't happen....

I think the difference is the nature of northern beaches vs southern beaches in New Jersey. The southern beaches tend to be sandy and shallow, while northern beaches drop off more quickly. Most false albacore are taken when they herd bait against jetties (the north jetty at Barnegat is a particularly good spot.) Of course, it could just be that there are more fly fisherman and lure chuckers up north....


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*Ibsp Report*

- http://www.bettyandnicks.com/fish.shtml
"...10/3/04 UPDATED 3:07 PM ...one junior angler did catch a 26 inch bass..."
YESTERDAY'S REPORT: UPDATED 8:23 AM John Bushell Sr. went out this morning, on a Saturday, during Governor's Tournament weekend...He landed a 30 inch bass right away on a white popper..."


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Aplus!

I notice Betty & Nick's has upgraded their striper fishing report to "fair"....

I did click on the link to "Dave's" and was greeted with pictures of large stripers. Unfortunately the reports were nearly a year old (from late October of last year!) I really would like to tangle with a Hudson Strain cow, but that's probably a month away....


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Fish Identity Unknown*

During the past week I have caught two white fish with small yellow fins in the surf at Stone Harbor beaches. The two fish were not big, only in the 8"-10" range in length. They appeared tropical and maybe something out of the Gulfstream, especially with the warm water temperatures. No other real distinguishing features. Any help you can give me with identification would be appreciated. I was told they were pompano. Anyone else caught anything like this in the surf in the past month?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

Second page of this *.pdf file (you need Adobe reader to view it on your PC) has a good color
NJ Marine Fish ID chart:
- http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/pdf/2004/digmar10-13.pdf

...from your description, maybe croakers?


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Unidentified fish*

To APlus,
The fish was not a croaker. I've caught many of these (croakers) in the past. I checked out the chart you highlighted in your note and did not find the fish. I know the fish by it's markings, is not native to this region. He must have been way off course. Anyone catching the fish described, please reply.
Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*White fish yellow fins*

Sounds like Pompano if they are round and sort of flat.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Smicky!

Like the captain said, small pompano can show up in the Jersey surf, and I even saw two caught in a seine in the bay behind Barnegat.

Did they look like this. 

If you were fishing near structure, another possibility is immature amberjacks.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Unidentified fish*

Jake- Thanks for providing the chart. They were definitely Pompano. How unusual is it that the fish were in NJ waters? Thanks again!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Pompano moving north*

Pompano are generally a Hatteras and points south inhabitant. However, this year the water temps and currents were faforable to bring them up the coast. Assateague has gotten a fair share, and NJ seems to be in on that action too. These fish are small (generally) but very tasty! They are mostly close to shore (like in the waves) eating sand fleas. Try a tiny circle hook and a 1oz weight and sand fleas for best results, though they may be hit or miss in NJ. I've caught 100 is a couple hours at Hatteras when they're running good.


----------

